# GTI INTERNATIONAL 2008



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

miles off yet i know but would it be possible to have a TTOC club stand their?After seeing the pics from Castlecombe i'm sure we could have an awesome display of TT'S


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

caney said:


> miles off yet i know but would it be possible to have a TTOC club stand their?After seeing the pics from Castlecombe i'm sure we could have an awesome display of TT'S


What date is it next year Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

nutts said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > miles off yet i know but would it be possible to have a TTOC club stand their?After seeing the pics from Castlecombe i'm sure we could have an awesome display of TT'S
> ...


GTI International 2008
The UK'S greatest event for VW and Audi enthusiasts

Bruntingthorpe Proving Ground, near Leicester
June 21-22 2008

Nick


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

is there different gti internationals?

im sure theres one near me bentwaters, near ipswich.?


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

225 TTC said:


> is there different gti internationals?
> 
> im sure theres one near me bentwaters, near ipswich.?


It used to be there I think but it seems to have moved. Haven't been to the relocated one though.

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/


----------



## NBirkitt (Sep 9, 2004)

Just to clarify, regarding GTI International 2008

This year will see the 21st event â€" it started at Knebworth Park, then moved to TRL in Berkshire for many years, in 2001 it moved to Wroughton, then to Bentwaters Parks near Ipswich for a few years.

For the last two years it has been based at Bruntingthorpe Proving Ground near Leicester â€" much more accessible to all, and at a better time of year. This year's event will be over the weekend of June 21-22

Although primarily a 'GTI' VW event, it is open to all high-performance water-cooled VW and Audi (+ SEAT, Skoda etc) owners and enthusiasts. Activities include a quarter-mile drag strip (aka Sprint) Tyre testing / handling circuit, Show n Shine event (over 200 cars last year) Car Sales, Autojumble, a great many (over 100) Trade Stands, and a huge Club Display area.

We'd very happy to see TTOC come along in a major capacity and, if there is sufficient interest, we could even arrange a specific TT class in the Sprint and / or in Show n Shine

More info at www.gtiinternational.co.uk or email us at: [email protected]

( Neil Birkitt, Editor of VW Driver magazine and occasional contributor to Audi Driver mag )


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I would be well up for this as i wouldnt bring the TT unless it was parked safe in the show. 
I got my bbs centre caps stolen from my old golf a couple of years ago in the carpark! A word of warning be very carefull with your cars there.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

who do we need to speak to from the owners club to organise this?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Steve, seems like a popular idea, so we'll discuss direct with Autometrix 

(unless you'd like to get involved organising - you'd be welcome?)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Steve, seems like a popular idea, so we'll discuss direct with Autometrix
> 
> (unless you'd like to get involved organising - you'd be welcome?)


if i can help in anyway then just let me know what to do Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you'd like to organise the TT-F / TTOC attendee list that would be cool - lets have a chat on the phone


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in guys


----------

